# Tips for Sighting In



## glenway

Most of you experts probably know these techniques for sighting in, but if not, here's a great way to save some ammo. And, with the time it takes to sight in muzzleloaders, you'll be able to save some time, too.

http://thinkingafield.org/2011/11/simplified-sighting-in.html


----------



## hassell

I do the same with the exception I don't do all the shooting as they say, I set my rifle on a good rest, pull the bolt and center the bore circle on the target then check the cross-hairs. 99% of the time it's good to go and apply the same method in the field if I have packed or horsed into an area so I don't have to sight and fire and wake up the neighborhood.


----------



## youngdon

I do the same Rick. I've put it on paper by doing it in the back yard off of a bench.


----------



## bones44

Great info. I never gave it much thought until this year shooting two different types of guns for deer gets expensive fast !.Especially when using two different types of scopes also. Thanks Glen.


----------



## JTKillough

Ditto to what hassell stated. I've been doing it that way for some years now. When bore-sighting I like to use a far off object, a street light some distance away, lately, a roof vent on a house two blocks up. Same out come, generally puts you on paper at 50 yards. This method sure saves on the ammo, and with the economy what it is.......


----------



## knapper

It is extremely important that the bore is dry as he stated. That can change your point of impact several times.


----------



## exopo

This how i do my muzzleloader seems to work just fine


----------



## Laststep

Hassell
I do the same exact way you do and the people I show this to are amazed.
Good job


----------



## Predatorhunter

Good info. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## poe

I have allways just shot one bullet at a time at 25 yards until Im close then fine tune it with some groups at 100. It dont usually take me that long. I do agree though that this is a good method I just do most of my shooting by myself which makes this a little tougher.


----------



## glenway

poe said:


> I have allways just shot one bullet at a time at 25 yards until Im close then fine tune it with some groups at 100. It dont usually take me that long. I do agree though that this is a good method I just do most of my shooting by myself which makes this a little tougher.


That's true but a gun vise or any solid, stable rest can work. What most people do not realize, is that even some relatively expensive scopes, do not always move the point of impact exactly as advertised. But, when it's so fun to shoot anyway, what's a few extra shots. Just more fun!


----------



## shakari

I don't profess to be an expert but I have been at it for a fair number of years and if you do the initial bore sighting at about 10 yards and use a good steady rest, you should be able to get the rifle shooting dead on with no more than 3 rounds. (Assuming none of the equipment is faulty)

FWIW, I've won no end of bottles of whisky by doing this and I cover the full process in my book.


----------



## Mattuk

Bloody hell Steve you found your way back!


----------

